# Anybody quit all caffeine?



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

I always want to quit it, to see if it improves my sleep and nervousness. I want to stop drinking coffee but, at home there's always some so its hard to stop.

Anybody quit completely? Did it help in any way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Had none whatsoever for five years. My anxiety and everything else were so bad that I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Have you tried decaf?


----------



## Cloudsephiroth (Feb 9, 2015)

I tried once. Didn't help and it felt like I was depriving myself of the ONE thing I actually liked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I quit for a few months one time. As I recall, it wasn't a huge difference. I just felt more like crap all the time and I was annoyed and irritable because I missed my tea and yerba mate and my Pepsi and the caffeine free stuff just wasn't doing it. It literally made basically no difference on things like SA.

Caffeine does give me a boost and a pleasant buzz. And that's something I need sometimes. If I want to quit something, I'll quit listening to fools on the internet who tell me this and that makes such a huge difference. It doesn't.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I switched over to more tea.

Still have coffee but I prefer taste-wise 2TBSP grounds per 6oz water and this amount of caffeine tends is a little much at one time for me prefer to draw it out over the course of the day.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah didn't really help me overall but I sometimes drink it go give me a quick boost whenever I needit


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm just having it on the rare occasion now.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

I think if you just not drink caffeine after around early afternoon or so then it shouldn't hinder your sleep. Drinking black coffee isn't really bad for you unless you're adding a bunch of sugar & junk to it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It didn't make an immense difference for me. Though, I have noticed that if you're feeling anxious/nervousness already, it can propel it to another edgy level (if that makes sense?).
Disclaimer - Basing my opinion on a week long period of absolutely no caffeine. A daily cup of joe is not going to hurt you, I don't think, but not after 2pm. It's hard, but just don't overdo it with your (reasonable) set quota for the day lol. Mine was initially 3 but now, I'm just a sporadic coffee drinker.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't quit entirely, but I rarely have it. I don't drink coffee (if I do, it's a latte of some sort). I drink caffeinated tea sometimes, but mostly non-caffeinated soothing teas like chamomile, lavender, peppermint, etc. I rarely ever drink coke or diet coke anymore, because any type of caffeine makes me jitter and it makes me feel so uncomfortable. I really despise the feeling. The more I stay away from it, the better I feel. The healthier food/drink I put in my body, the more energized I feel (and that excludes coffee and caffeine). I would highly recommend for everyone.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Haven't had any since adolescence. Mind-altering substances are taboo to me, including stimulants. I find it unnerving how an addictive substance like that is so commonplace and indispensable for many people.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Last winter I did not have caffeine in my system at all. I'd wake up every day (like before 6 AM) feeling refreshed after a good night's sleep (probably because my sleeping schedule was consistent, going to bed and getting up around the same times). I had a morning class. Practicing yoga and doing a bit of physical exercise as part of the process of getting ready for school did wonders for energy both physically and mentally. I've deemed yoga (or physical exercise in general) to be my "anti-caffeine". 

Of course when your body gets used to the caffeine, you'll go through withdrawal symptoms temporarily. Patience.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, quitting coffee can help you in getting better sleep.
I sometimes take rooibos tea at bed time when I felt sleeplessness and it acts great for getting better sleep.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Quit coffee? No, it makes me happy for the first hour I drink it. I make sure not to drink caffeine 12 hours before sleep time or I won't sleep. But no way would I ever quit coffee. 2 cups black coffee every day.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah I quit caffeine.

Not using caffeine lets me focus less on how much my gums hurt because caffeine makes my tissues shrink and it raises the amount of acid in my bloodstream. Now I can use my electric toothbrush twice a day to brush my teeth everyday and it causes some pain, but it's doable.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

I ought to quit caffeine, or coffee in particular, at least. This morning I drank some coffee in hopes of gathering more energy for tennis, but now I have a headache, resulting in skipping my other class. Damn-it. I loathe coffee. I hate the way it makes my body and mind feel. Coffee is stupid.... hmph. Back to physical movement as my primary source of energy.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Dark chocolate is too tasty to give up.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Been on decaf for several months now. It definitely makes a difference, and looking back at the times in the past when I had bad anxiety and social anxiety was when I was drinking coffee daily. 

Unfortunately that means I can't enjoy that wonderful caffeine buzz. But quitting was worth it because I'm not so jittery, nervous or agitated as much as before. It really comes down to your body chemistry whether or not caffeine has a negative effect on you.


----------

